# Quiz:What famous guitarist are you?



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

Just for fun is this little quiz I ran into while surfing the net.
Answer all the questions and it tells you what famous guitarist you are most like.
My quiz answer was Jimi Hendrix  lol:food-smiley-004:

http://gotoquiz.com/which_famous_guitarist_are_you


----------



## Flip Flop Sg (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey that was kind of neat. I came back as Dimebag myself. Not a bad place to be really...sounds like Tom DeLong is not where it's at!


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I came back as Adam Jones... who's he?


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm Jimmy Page, sweet!


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

jane said:


> I came back as Adam Jones... who's he?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Jones


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

sartana said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Jones


Yeah, I just read that! lol.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Another Hendrix here. Yeah baby!!


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

I guess I better switch to Jack Daniels!










:bow:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Jimmy Page


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=p_tuLEmWccM&search=Yngwie lesson

Not really. Eric Clapton 1965-68 only.

Sorry, I just picked that out of the air. I didn't read the post right (again - I really need those cataracts treated)


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

David Gilmour.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Jimmy Page :rockon2:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

And another Hendrix (I wish)


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm a Hendrix too, which is kind of odd as I think I've only ever heard five or six of his tunes...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Finally, after all this time my dream come true! I'm David Gilmour! Probably because I bend my bad notes!


----------



## puscifer (Aug 13, 2007)

Which famous guitarist are you?
Your Result: Adam Jones


You are not that technical of a player. But, besides playing, you have a lot of talent in something else, but playing is your true calling. In the future, your other skills will help you in bands. you just like to stand and give a good show.
----

nothing I said would've lead me to believe I was adam jones. personally, I thought i'd end up being Josh Homme, but i'll take zombie pacman jones anyday


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Finally, after all this time my dream come true! I'm David Gilmour! Probably because I bend my bad notes!


I chose play it again like you meant it the first time and I'm a 'Gilmour'. Must be another reason.


----------



## sherazad (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm Hendrix.....100% Hendrix......only at the stage where he sucked.....and by sucked I mean a day after he picked up a guitar for the very first time.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Adam Jones...


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Your Result: Dimebag Darrell

Music to you is just a chance to have fun and just play. After the show you like to party hard and drink withthe guys. You are not afraid to be in the spotlight. Heavy music is where its at. You find that nothing cures a hangover like more alcohol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Jimi


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

David Gilmour!  :banana: :food-smiley-004: :rockon:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Which famous guitarist are you?
Your Result: El Kabong

"You hate playing guitar and you hate music, but if it pulls in the hot babes, what the heck, eh? Too bad you didn't take those piano lessons. Don't give up your day job. Hey, if all else fails, you could always work in a music store."

-dh


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh! I'm a Jimi too! 

"You are all about jamming and just making music. You are born for making music. When you make music, you like to be with people you know well so you have a feel for them. You are in the spotlight all the time. Cut your hair, hippie!"

Agree with everything there except the hippie part and cutting my hair. Not! And Jimi was a freak, so am I.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Adam Jones?


yeah that makes a lot of sense, LOL. A guy I've never heard of (well I guess he's never heard of me either) playing a style of music I don't listen to.


Ok.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Who the hell is Tom Delonge? 

I guess that's why I play acoustic... ha ha!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

David Gilmour :banana: :bow:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

This is really neat... And I ended up as one of my guitar heros, David Gilmour:

"You play from the heart. You also deliver a great show anytime. You have skill, but you really don't like to show off. You let the music come in second to the visuals of the show. You prefer to play with people who know what they are doing."

Yeah! Thats me! NOT!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I got Diamond Darrell. I dont even like his playing............


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I think this tool should be called "What famous guitarist will you never be like..."


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hendrix here.

cheers
RIFF


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

jane said:


> I came back as Adam Jones... who's he?


He's a Tool:smile:


"You are all about jamming and just making music. You are born for making music. When you make music, you like to be with people you know well so you have a feel for them. You are in the spotlight all the time. *Nah* Cut your hair, hippie!"

I havent had long hair sonce 1972

I was Jimi.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jimi..................


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

I came in as Jimi Hendrix, which is cool. However, I would have preferred Alex Lifeson (my personal favorite)!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Another Jimi.... Gilmour was second..


----------



## nordlav (May 11, 2007)

Fascinating, Gilmour most resembles me. I didn't know he was left handed, lol.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Tom Delonge. I'm not surprised:rockon:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Doods, I'm Hendrix!
-Mikey


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I chose play it again like you meant it the first time and I'm a 'Gilmour'. Must be another reason.


Me too and I got Gilmour also...which I take as high praise. Funny that my former guitar instructor told me my style was a bit Gilmourish too - he used to say well-selected notes and melodic parts without excess.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Hendrix and then Page. Kewl. Not that I put much stock in these flavour of the month quizzes, but they are fun to take a run at.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

another hendrix

good luck
jimmy peters
oldest fart


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey I can live with gilmour, page and hendrix in that order....

I wish frank zappa was also an option....lol

Auger


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

OK

That was mildly amusing.

In order:
Hendrix
Page
Gilmour

Probably a good thing if only because I don't know who the others on the list are!


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

1 was Adam Jones-Tool
2nd was Darrell Abbott


----------



## joshmac (Aug 20, 2007)

I got hendrix


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

jimmy hendrix
on both forumns.
good luck
jimmy peters


----------



## LPBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

I got Jimi'd:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

Jimmie Page for me and although hes great, not my fave I like Sabbath's, Iommi.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

I got 
Synyster Gates as first
Dimebag Darrell second
Adam Jones third
David Gilmour fourth. 


Yay me :rockon2:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I did the test. Synyster Gates? Who the heck is that? I had never heard of him so I checked. I know I answered that I preferred 'rock', but I meant 'rock' as in Led Zeppelin, Hendrix, The Beatles, and Cream...


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm James Patrick Page. :rockon2:
Heh! I wish. 
No wait ,then I'd be really old instead of just old.
E


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Apparently I'm Jimi Hendrix sdsre So much for the credibility of _that_ quiz LOL

Btw, what are pedals????? ;-D


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

*Another hendrix*

guess who, another.....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Let's see if this copy and paste the table thingy works... nope

Anyway, second time just to if it would come out different: Jimi first again, then Gilmour, then Page.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix I only wish.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Jimmy Page for me.

You are just one component of music. The spotlight is your home, but only if you've have your Jack Daniels for the day. Lay off the drugs and fourteen-year-olds. You have good talent, and you don't want to waste it by doing stupid stuff now.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

another Jimi


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

lol i'm Jimmy Hendrix 

"You are all about jamming and just making music. You are born for making music. When you make music, you like to be with people you know well so you have a feel for them. You are in the spotlight all the time. Cut your hair, hippie!"

sooo true my hair is mad long, i like being with ppl i know when i do something, to avoid embarrassments when i screw up. sounds kinda like me.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

DANG..i'm jimmy page..


----------



## CobaltBlue72 (Jun 3, 2007)

I got Jimmy Page, for some reason i had a feeling i would even though i didn't know who was on the list... not being cocky just had a feeling.

Adam Jones, Hendrix, & David Gilmour were all close ties for second though.


----------



## acdc51502112 (Mar 20, 2007)

wooo I'm Dimebag, awesome. ew freaking Synyster Gates in 2nd, i hate that guy.


----------



## hendrix (Aug 21, 2007)

!. Hendrix(my idol)
2. Gilmour
3.Page
4.Jone
5.Dimebag

good thing I got these to last I might of been embarresed
6.Synyster Gates
7. Tom Delonge


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

I scored a "Jimmy Page". Not bad but I was hoping for a"Buddy Emmons".


----------



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

1st I am synyster gates. 2nd Dimebag


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey--I got Jimi Hendrix, then David Gilmour, then Jimmy Page--oddly enough I prefer using humbuckers to single coils, but I get a couple of Strat guys 1 and 2. Have to wait until 3rd until I get someone I associate with humbuckers.

There should have been a pickup question and one on whammy bars.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Hendrix, Page, Jones, Gilmour, Dimebag, Gates and finally Delonge. Something about cut your hair 'hippie.' Sounds like my employer.sdsre


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I'm I the only guy that got Tom Delonge


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just did an unrelated search. So bump.

I am David Gilmour. I like that.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Adam Jones - I don't play slide and that makes a difference. Gilmour/Page/Hendrix follow


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I got Synyster Gates (had to look him up). Can't say I'm a huge fan, nor can I play nearly that fast.

I guess that means the quiz is right though. I'm not a huge fan of my own playing either and I tend to try and play faster than necessary out of habit.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Your Result: *Jimmy Page*

You are just one component of music. The spotlight is your home, but only if you've have your Jack Daniels for the day. Lay off the drugs and fourteen-year-olds. You have good talent, and you don't want to waste it by doing stupid stuff now.

Jimi Hendrix

Adam Jones

David Gilmour

Dimebag Darrell

Synyster Gates

Tom Delonge


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Gilmour, yeah baby!

Interesting that I got Hendrix 9 years ago.

Also interesting how many former members are no longer hanging out here.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I ended up with Hendrix...yeah riiiight. At least he WAS a LEFTY. Honestly, it was a stupid test. There was very little in there that might describe a style. Besides, who of us can say that we're like ONE famous player? Aren't we all an amalgam of several varying influences?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmm, I got Jimmy Page.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm halfway between Jimmy Nolen and Steve Cropper...which I suspect is not in the list of alternatives.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

David Gilmour. Hmm.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Personally, I see hints of Clapton (triplets), Keef (slightly off-beat rhythm playing) and SRV (hitting more strings and muting the ones you don't want) in my playing. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

Jimmy Page!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm a tie between Jimi and Page. Closely followed by Gilmour. Actually quite accurate to my playing when im not playing country.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm David Gilmour, apparently. I don't buy it. Nothing I do will ever sound like Gilmour. Fun quiz though.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Jimmy Page here. He is my all time favorite player to boot.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

my results were some guy i never heard of before. the licks i stole are mostly slash, warren haynes and iommi. but the one time someone complimented me by comparing my style with someone else, they said pat travers. they were very kind to say such a thing. hopefully pat will never hear of it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Who's tom delong and what's a power chord. I know 5 maybe 6 chords.....maybe.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Which famous guitarist are you?*
Your Result: *Tom Delonge*


For you, music is all about having fun. You only know powerchords, and you don't care what anyone else says.Your drummer is probably a better guitarist than you, and a better singer as well. You might just want to get a job at mcdonalds.

I know I suck but come on, I'm not that bad. Or maybe I really am, lol. I don't care...........


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

I got Jimi Hendrix. Nice, even though I can't recall the last Jimi tune I played. I did visit the Jimi memorial in Renton, WA...good vibes.

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------

